# Northern Delaware/Philly meetup



## dylanstraub (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm in northern Delaware but I would like to meetup with some people in the Delaware or Philadelphia area. PM me if anyone's interested.


----------



## JCollins62 (Sep 23, 2012)

South Jersey here. Any luck finding other shooters?


----------

